# Help! Don't know what to do!



## IFFGoats (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello, I have an 19 month old Anatolian Shepherd female (spayed) and she is great with my goats. Well, today one of my does kidded, now the doe was in a stall with a creep gate she had 1 kid. Shula (dog) jumped the creep to protect the baby. She chased off mama who ended up standing in the corner. Now one of my other does is a very good surrogate heard the kid and came over. This surrogate isn't a fan of dogs and also wanted to protect the baby. 
So, I got Shula out and was taking her over to her stall (these saw horse stalls with metal bars on the doors and walls) and she went after my surrogate. Like she had the back of her neck before I got her. Doe is fine. But, at this point Shula had no reason to attack.

What should I do? Shula seems to hate this one doe now and I am VERY worried that it will spread. How to I teach her to not kill my surrogate (who happens to be my showmanship doe) and also to leave does and their newborns alone? Or should I just get rid of her?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I guess I would get the dog away from the goats for a while until things settle down with what baby goes with what momma. The baby needs to bond with a mom and get a good start. Then re-introduce the dog. Just my opinion


----------



## IFFGoats (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah got the surrogate put then let her out. Shula seems to think that the goats are gonna hurt their babies. But only he newborns. We have 5 other kids. 3 bottle fed to nursing and she doesn't mind them at all. But after awhile of pacing she calmed down. Probably going to get her a shock collar to be safe when reintroducing my other doe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Make sure you get a quality E collar. Dogtra is a good one.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Although to us it may have seemed that the danger and stimulus was gone the dog was still in that state of mind.

I agree a break from the goats and then slow reintroduction


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Am not a fan of dogs but accept and respect that people need them to protect their goaties. Here though, that dog would already be taking a dirt nap. I have zero tolerance for aggressive dog behavior regardless of the reason. In your case you need to get that dog out there for kiddings so it can understand that a baby crying doesnt mean its in danger. I would hope it would learn this quickly and accept it. A muzzle while doing it would give you piece of mind.


----------



## BlueHen (Jan 26, 2016)

More than likely she wasn't trying to kill or harm the other doe (if she was, she would have done so--easily). That is her only way of effectively communicating with the goat to stay away from the new babies. In her mind, she is protecting them.
That said--this is your fault for having such a young dog around newborns and birthing animals. 19 months old is still very much a puppy, even more so with this breed. Sad you want to get rid of her for just doing what her instincts tell her to do. She will probably be great in a year or two.
She needs separated from the newborns, and she needs a couple of more years before she is mature enough to be trusted with them. She will learn, you will need to supervise and teach her. Don't leave her alone with mommas and babies, and get some control of her. When she matures she will likely be wonderful.

We have 3 anatolian shepherd females. Our oldest is 5 (we purchased her with some sheep as a package deal!) and has trained the younger two females very well. Easy for us. A mature dog would have responded to the doe or ewe when they tried to defend their baby. I have witnessed one of our dogs go up to sniff a lamb and the ewe stomped at them, the dog took a few steps away and rolled over on her back as a peace offering. A young dog wouldn't have that respect---thats why you don't leave them babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She now will the dog will have to be supervised at all times, when she is around the goats and babies. She needs to learn with you around, what she can and cannot do. Disciplined when needed. If you cannot watch her, remove her away from the goats.

I like the dominant Doe's who teaches the dog to stay away from my kids. They slam the dog, letting them know. 
Some momma's will do this, make sure the dog doesn't bite them. Usually the dog respects the space and will eventually learn. 

Yes, the dog is still a puppy, but if you did not know, even being that old, they would do this, it was not your fault. 
I know you would think at a year old, they would know but, it is not the case with LGP's.They have puppy minds longer. 
And with new babies they have never been around, that is something new to them. They have to learn with your guidance.

Heavy discipline, if the dog even gets close to any kids is best for them to learn. Always try to nip it before the dog can get to the kid. Be right there and ready. Get a good distance squirt gun, if you cannot get to the dog in time, then fire it, LOL. Say "No". Or get a good shock collar and be ready with the button, say "No". So after a while you won't need that and just say "No" and the dog will know.


----------



## IFFGoats (Apr 8, 2013)

We gave her back to her original owners. Apparently they had babied her. So she really wanted to be a house pet.


----------



## mommal (May 18, 2016)

IFFGoats said:


> We gave her back to her original owners. Apparently they had babied her. So she really wanted to be a house pet.


I know that must have been hard for you, but a relief, too. Some dogs get it, and some take a LOT more work to get it.... creating much more anxiety than the safety we wish to feel from them. I think you made the right decision.

:hug:


----------

